# Any advice on this software?



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2005)

We are attempting to upgrade our accounting software from QuickBooks and would like to find something more geared towards the Painting Industry or at least construction. We've been looking at Master Builder (and have since decided against it), Timberlane and this new company called The American Contractor. That's what I'd like to know about. Has anyone heard of The American Contractor? It has software designed for contracting and looks like it might be pretty good. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Erica


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Erica- In 1998 I left a very succesful, $4M - $6M / year contracting firm after working there almost 18 years. The owner had used progressive versions of the accounting package shown at the link below for as long as I can remember. He was a very technical and detailed oriented person that kept his own books and was very keen on the 'KISS' principal of doing business. I can only presume that his loyalty to the product over the years says something about its performance. I don't know if he still uses it - it was in the 'III.x' versions when I left there and had just developed a Windows based package. Hope this helps Contractor V


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We are attempting to upgrade our accounting software from QuickBooks and would like to find something more geared towards the Painting Industry or at least construction. We've been looking at Master Builder (and have since decided against it), Timberlane and this new company called The American Contractor. That's what I'd like to know about. Has anyone heard of The American Contractor? It has software designed for contracting and looks like it might be pretty good. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erica


Erica: Why do you need to upgrade? What are the reasons...something that QB isn't doing for you? I find that to be the first step in deciding where to go next. I know a woman who reps American Contractor and can put her in touch with you if you still need assistance.

Sarah


----------



## tee (Aug 16, 2005)

I am also interested in hearing from anyone currently using or that has used The American Contractor software. My boss is interested in changing from Quickbooks. We want a fully integrated software, and from my understanding this is. Can anyone speak to the learning curve and the integrity of this program?

TIA

~tee


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Timberline is a great tool for large contractors. If you are smart enough to know to stay manageably small and effective, QB is fine. But I would advise the small contractor to find the best software available, which is a good accountant.


----------



## tee (Aug 16, 2005)

We've got the good accountant. We want to be more self-sufficient.

I can't believe that no one on this board is familiar with The American Contractor! 

Okay, you suggested Timberline. What is it that you like and dislike?

I appreciate any comments anyone has to share.

Thanks,

tee


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Timberline is for large GCs as far as I'm concerned. I presume that it is expensive. But for all-in-one project management software tools, it's the tits.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm familiar with The American Contractor? What do you need to know?


----------



## tee (Aug 16, 2005)

Sarah9910 said:


> I'm familiar with The American Contractor? What do you need to know?


It appears that you are not using the software but training folks on it. I'm looking for someone who is actually using it IRL. I just wanted some general feedback on the ease of use and their satisfaction/disastisfaction with using it.

~tee


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

*American Contractor Software*

Hi Erika:

I train on American Contractor Software. It's not new, has been around for many years. I like it. I used to train on Master Builder. Let me know if I can help you with any of your questions.

Sarah


----------



## cmholliday (Jan 23, 2009)

I am using American Contractor and I am attempting to do my year-end w-2's and I keep getting an error message "test data report - 1 vendor number not found" - any suggestions on how to find the solution?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

*:w00t: 2005* - now go call Tech support


----------

